# Hal Camping is still at it too - let's see what happens on May 22nd!



## kvanlaan (Mar 6, 2011)

This made it to CNN:

Road trip to the end of the world - CNN.com

But what is odd to me is that it seems to be a combo of reformed theology and end-times "I'm sure about it this time" doomsday warnings. I know that Camping was CRC at some point in the past, but I've never had the stomach to listen to Family Radio

The article seems to be full of the activities of his followers, but not so much of Camping himself. Not sure what he's playing at here - does anyone know more about him? I don't know many in the 'reformed' camp (if indeed he still belongs there) who get into the end times stuff to this degree.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

ANOTHER INFALLIBLE PROOF

Here is the "infallible proof" Camping offers.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been so ignorant all this time - I really should have paid more attention to Prophet Camping. I'm sold on it now.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

> Across from him sits Gallegos, from Utah -- at 75 the team's oldest member. While most all the ambassadors on this trip are single, divorced or separated, he is an exception.
> 
> He's left behind a wife of 53 years, a woman he says he was betrothed to at age 4. She shares his beliefs, he says, but wasn't up for hitting the road by RV. He also walked away from his 10 children and their families.



This is one of the saddest quotes from the article. A bunch of mumbo-jumbo is causing you to leave your wife, kids, and grandkids.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 6, 2011)

I saw this this morning. Very sad. Not even the Son knew the date of his return, yet Harold Camping does?


----------



## Philip (Mar 6, 2011)

All I can say is that I'm now certain that Jesus isn't coming back on May 21.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd better tell my five year old that her sixth birthday is going to be something to remember, then!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 6, 2011)

This is sad. Dr. Godfrey, in our Sunday school class today, told us about his eight page "proof" text. He told us about how Harold used to seem like he was a solid elder in the CRC. We've been talking about this at our church for awhile since there are people we know who stopped going to church because they are followers of Harold Campings heresey. It's very sad. 1 Timothy 6:3-4 describes who Harold is.


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe I stock piled all that ammunition and canned goods for 2012.


----------



## baron (Mar 6, 2011)

Grillsy said:


> I can't believe I stock piled all that ammunition and canned goods for 2012.



Well you can leave it for some of your unsaved neighbors since the end of the world isn't till October 21, 2011.


----------



## seajayrice (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds whacky all right, nevertheless, I’m picking up some extra cans of tuna this week.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Mar 6, 2011)

My husband and I have known Camping for years, and supported Family Radio until just after the "1994" fiasco. 

I remember him saying way back when, that 2011 was in his thinking and might ultimately be the true date of the Lord's return . . . but we never, ever, heard him teach a partial resurrection or a "RAPTURE" of only some, leaving others behind to suffer tribulations, etc. (supposedly for another "153 days") until judgment Day. Both of these things are new, and we just now discover and disclose them as being contrary to Camping's life-time teachings. 

Camping always denied the Pre-millennial notion of a "rapture," and always used to biblically teach that the "rapture" really referred to the last and final resurrection of all souls. John 5:28-29

So this is just another spiritual jolt, experienced by his friends and former supporters.

Not excusing an old friend, but not ready to judge, either.

Please people, reduce the ridicule and increase your prayers for this man . . . he is still alive and potentially able to repent from error, if God might so choose to bless with His correcting grace.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 6, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> ANOTHER INFALLIBLE PROOF
> 
> Here is the "infallible proof" Camping offers.



Come May 22, Camping will have been infallibly wrong three times...! What a nut!


----------

